# Điều trị rối loạn sàn chậu nữ



## Sim Med (16/10/19)

_Tham vấn y khoa: Ths Bs Nguyễn Thị Thanh Tâm_
Rối loạn chức năng sàn chậu nữ là bệnh lý phổ biến, phần lớn phụ nữ đã trải qua sinh đẻ, tuổi đời từ 40 trở lên có các dấu hiệu rối loạn chức năng sàn chậu như: són tiểu, són hơi, phân, sa tử cung… những rối loạn này ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến chất lượng cuộc sống.
Theo Ths.Bs Nguyễn Thị Thanh Tâm, vùng sàn chậu gồm tất cả các cấu trúc nằm bên trong khung xương chậu: từ khớp mu đến xương cụt, từ thành chậu bên này sang thành chậu bên kia và được hình thành từ nhiều khối cân, cơ đan xen nhau. Sàn chậu chứa 3 cơ quan: hệ thống tiết niệu dưới (bàng quang, niệu đạo), hệ thống sinh dục (tử cung, âm đạo), hệ thống tiêu hóa dưới (trực tràng, hậu môn).
=> Rối loạn chức năng sàn chậu biểu hiện ở 5 nhóm chức năng chính:
1. Đường tiểu dưới: Tiểu không kiểm soát, ho ra nước tiểu, tiểu nhiều lần, tiểu đêm, mắc tiểu không cầm giữ được phải đi gấp…
2. Sa tạng chậu (sa sinh dục): Khối phồng âm đạo, trằn nặng gây đau lưng, khó chịu vùng bụng dưới và cửa mình, xuất huyết, tiết dịch, nhiễm trùng khối sa; phải đẩy khối sa lên khi đi vệ sinh…
3. Tình dục: Giao hợp đau, giảm cảm giác, bị cản trở, âm đạo rộng, lỏng lẻo, giao hợp khó khăn, đau hoặc không được do chứng co thắt âm đạo…
4. Rối loạn đường hậu môn trực tràng: đại tiện không kiểm soát, són hơi, són phân, đại tiện gấp, không cầm giữ được phải đi ngay, táo bón…
5. Đau đường tiểu dưới và các đau vùng chậu khác: bàng quang, niệu đạo, âm hộ, âm đạo, tầng sinh môn.
Trước đây, rối loạn chức năng sàn chậu được đánh giá, điều trị bởi 3 chuyên khoa riêng lẻ: nhà niệu khoa, phụ khoa và đại trực tràng.
=> Nay, rối loạn chức năng sàn chậu được tập hợp về một chuyên khoa sàn chậu giải quyết chung các rối loạn chức năng sàn chậu…
Các phương pháp điều trị rối loạn chức năng sàn chậu bao gồm:

Điều trị nội khoa: Thay đổi thói quen sinh hoạt, ăn thức ăn có nhiều chất xơ, rau quả, uống 1,5 lít nước/ngày, kiểm soát cân nặng và có phương pháp giảm cân.Tập luyện cơ sàn chậu theo bài tập hướng dẫn. Thuốc điều trị tại chỗ khi có viêm nhiễm..
Phẫu thuật khi các phương pháp điều trị nội khoa không mang lại kết quả
Điều trị són tiểu bằng phương pháp TOT
Đặt vòng nâng tử cung Pessary điều trị sa sinh dục
Phẫu thuật đặt mảnh ghép tổng hợp nâng bàng quang, tử cung, trực tràng (qua đường âm đạo, qua nội soi) điều trị sa sinh dục.
Đặc biệt việc ứng dụng laser vào điều trị rối loạn vùng sàn chậu là một bước tiến mới cho điều trị rối loạn chức năng sàn chậu nữ.

Phòng khám đa khoa SIM Medical Center 
Chuyên Khoa: Sản - Phụ Khoa, Nhi Khoa, Bác sĩ gia đình, Khoa nội
Hợp tác với các Bác sĩ bệnh viện: Nhi Đồng, Từ Dũ, Mê Kông, Chợ Rẫy,...
 Hotline Tư Vấn : 1900 252 535
Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Richstar 2-RS5, 239-241 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM


----------

